# Ultimate Cliploader



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Has anyone tried the UC on a Walther P22 magazine? It looks fairly similar to the Ruger's or Buckmark's.

Also, dunno why its called "clip" loader. Maybe its a historical nod to "clips" that loaded magazines back in the day.

Thanks,
Kenn


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd like to find out as well...the magazines do look very similar, however I can't compare right now. My dad has a Ruger MKII, however it's locked up, and he's on vacation.


----------

